# Iwc Mechaquartz



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I only have a couple of quartz watches.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

@Ron - Not a bad place to start, with an IWC , lovely

Paul D


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very Nice Ron, I like , a lot.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I've only worn it a few times as it is a bit small for me. I would have to guees about 38mm w/o crown and it is also fairly thin. I bought it from photos only BIN with all accesories the price was to good to pass up.


----------

